# Help with wheel alignment



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Ok, so first of all I have replaced my tie rods with 316 ss that I got made for me at work and I have Honda tie rod ends on all 4 ends.
Since changing the tie rod ends themselves I have been having a hard time getting the toe in correct.
As of right now I am at left 3/8 in right 3/8 in with no dead weight on the bike but with it on the ground.
My Brute wanders a fair bit at full tilt so I thought I would start with lots of toe and work my way outward.
The thing is that when comparing the distance ( using the string off the rear tires method ) from one side to the other they are way off!

From the rim.
Left side 
front of rim to string 2 1/2
rear of rim to string 2 1/8
right side
front of rim to string 2 1/16
rear of rim to string 1 5/8

What am I doing wrong?
When looking at the tires from the front of the bike the left ( drivers ) side appears out at the top. Cannot see anything bent or signs of being stressed such as paint flaking etc.
The Honda tie rods have a slightly different profile than the stock ones but it would affect both sides.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man you have way too much toe in. On the string method, don't expect both sides to be the same. No Brute frame is exact. When you bring your string around each it has to be making the same contact on both the front and back of the rear tire...as in the same raises or bumps, and just bearly touching the front edge of the back tire...and extent the string across the centers of the hubs to at least 6 feet in front of the quad. Measure the distance between the strings at the nose of the Brute and at the end to see that there is no taper in or out. Then use something flat, straight and thin to lay all the way across the front tire extending past the outside edges of the tire. Remember, toein/out is the difference between the leading edges of the tire, not the wheel. With the bars centered and locked by tiedown straps to the back rack, measure from the back of the front's outer edge to the string, then the front. First set both sides to be the same...that is zero toe in. Now the book calls for +-10mm, that means the center of that range is 0...but we all know we want a little. Remember you add both sides together to make your total toe in so set each side with a 1/16th and you will have an 1/8 total. I have mine at 2/32nds. That's 1/32nd on each side. Roll the mackine a little back and forth after each adjustment and reset your strings...yes, its a pain, but you want this right. Remember to lock the lock nuts down when finished and also position the rod ends so they have full movement.

Hope this helped. Here a pic that might help understand.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of your suggestion, much appreciated. I have the string setup already done as you have described except it was only about 2 feet past the tire. I will extend it.
Wow I did not think the Brute frames would have such a poor tolerance, but anyhow good to know that I am not alone in that regard.
Bars have tie straps on them as well. Good idea with the straight edge on the tires for measuring. Do you have any idea how much to allow for no rider on the quad when measuring? I guess I could put something on the front rack around 75lbs or so.
Still not sure about the camber being out of wack on one side, once I get the toe set properly I will see where it's at and take a picture.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

sondog said:


> Thanks for all of your suggestion, much appreciated. I have the string setup already done as you have described except it was only about 2 feet past the tire. I will extend it.
> Wow I did not think the Brute frames would have such a poor tolerance, but anyhow good to know that I am not alone in that regard.
> Bars have tie straps on them as well. Good idea with the straight edge on the tires for measuring. Do you have any idea how much to allow for no rider on the quad when measuring? I guess I could put something on the front rack around 75lbs or so.
> Still not sure about the camber being out of wack on one side, once I get the toe set properly I will see where it's at and take a picture.
> Thanks again for the help.


The toein won't change much with or without weight on the front...at least not enough to worry about. There is no other adjustment so if your camber looks to be off, check the balljoints and a-arm bushings. If they are bad and you replace them...you will have to re-set the toe-in again.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Ok sounds good will get back at it after work today.


----------

